# Black Fridaty deal on avy stuff



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone got ideas where I can grab an avalanche safety gear this friday? 
Something like:
-Barryvox Pulse
-Pieps DSP
or maybe other soilid choices as well as showel?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check Sierra Trading post. They had DSP's for cheap a little while ago. I found a promo code and picked one up for under $240. Of course I am assuming you are stateside which may not be the case. 

You might also check the Bentgate(.com), Patroller Supply(.com), and the Wilderness Exchange (wildyx.com) in Denver for beacon deals. Sorry being lazy, didn't want to link 'em. 

Backcountry.com is of course another good place to look.


----------

